# Welcher Datentyp



## Ostkreuz (12. Dez 2022)

Hallo zu Aufgabe 4 dem Datentyp für das Array weiß ich nicht genau ob ich jetzt die Klasse Pirate dafür nehmen soll oder einfach String?


----------



## KonradN (12. Dez 2022)

Eine Mannschaft von 10 Piraten als Array - das ist doch eigentlich eindeutig. Wie kommst Du da auf String?


----------



## Ostkreuz (12. Dez 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Eine Mannschaft von 10 Piraten als Array - das ist doch eigentlich eindeutig. Wie kommst Du da auf String?


Ja ist mir danach auch klar geworden


----------

